# Network has stopped working[solved]

## leonglass

I haven't updated my system since last Friday and have been using my network every day since then. I started my computer up tonight and the network connections do not work. I followed my usual pattern of starting Firefox and e-mail and neither would connect. I then tried ping and that can't find anything either. The only odd thing I can find in dmesg is:

 *Quote:*   

> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
> 
> eth0: network connection up using port A
> 
>     speed:           100
> ...

  I have not noticed this before but then I don't look much. The only thing I think that I have done over the last day or two is add the screen grabber addon to firefox. There is nothing wrong with the hardware as I am currently in Africa on the same machine and posting to this board from it. If any more info is needed please ask. By the way Opera also cannot connect when booted in Gentoo.

----------

## leonglass

I have just remembered that I installed PEAR-PEAR the day before this happened could this have anything to do with it.

----------

## xbmodder

How can you post to the internet if your internet connection doesn't work?

Do these commands and post the output:

ifconfig -a

ps aux|grep dhcp

ethtool eth0

----------

## leonglass

I can post to the Internet as I have booted into my Ubuntu partition on the same machine. That is how I know the hardware is working it is what I meant when I said "in Africa". Sorry to confuse. Anyway the output you asked for:

ifconfig -a

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:A6:C6:5F:BE  

          inet addr:192.168.1.5  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20e:a6ff:fec6:5fbe/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:52 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1180 (1.1 Kb)  TX bytes:10137 (9.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:17 Memory:f7e00000-0 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

I know the sit0 line wasn't there even yesterday when this problem started. It is not there if I run the same command on the Ubuntu install either.

ps aux | grep dhcp

```
root      4484  0.0  0.0   2676   244 ?        Ss   19:21   0:00 /sbin/dhcpcd -h osiris -R -N -Y eth0

root      5215  0.0  0.0   2776   556 pts/0    R+   19:23   0:00 grep --colour=auto dhcp
```

Can't run ethtool as it is not installed and I can't emerge it as I can't connect to the Internet from Gentoo. I also checked and I had not installed PEAR-PEAR as I had earlier thought.

Thanks for any input.

----------

## Hu

If your Ubuntu system can write to your Gentoo partitions, you can get ethtool indirectly.  See I have only slow modem connection at home. Can I download sources somewhere else and add them to my system? in the Gentoo FAQ.  In your case, the Ubuntu system is the "somewhere else", but the principle is the same.

----------

## leonglass

 *Hu wrote:*   

> If your Ubuntu system can write to your Gentoo partitions, you can get ethtool indirectly.  See I have only slow modem connection at home. Can I download sources somewhere else and add them to my system? in the Gentoo FAQ.  In your case, the Ubuntu system is the "somewhere else", but the principle is the same.

 Excellent tip thanks I have actually chrooted into my Gentoo from Ubuntu now so that I can try to fix it from here without constantly rebooting. Actually this is why I keep this install around.

ethtool eth0

```
Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 100Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 0

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: g

        Wake-on: d

        Current message level: 0x00000037 (55)

        Link detected: yes

```

I also tried emerge --sync from the chrooted partition but still get temporary name resolution errors or timed out messages but can still browse the web happily from outside Gentoo. thanks for any help.

----------

## leonglass

I have tried using ping and these were the results:

```
PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=3.36 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=255 time=0.655 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=255 time=0.663 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=255 time=0.683 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=255 time=0.656 ms

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4005ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.655/1.203/3.360/1.078 ms

lg-desktop / # ping -c 5 www.gentoo.org

ping: unknown host www.gentoo.org

lg-desktop / # 

```

So I can ping my router, 192.168.1.1, but nothing past there but again this is all working from Ubuntu. 

```
lg@lg-desktop:~$ ping -c 5 192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=0.670 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=255 time=0.695 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=255 time=0.656 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=255 time=0.664 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=255 time=0.658 ms

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 3999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.656/0.668/0.695/0.031 ms

lg@lg-desktop:~$ ping -c 5 www.gentoo.org

PING www.gentoo.org (209.177.148.229) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (209.177.148.229): icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=175 ms

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (209.177.148.229): icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=172 ms

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (209.177.148.229): icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=173 ms

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (209.177.148.229): icmp_seq=4 ttl=54 time=174 ms

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (209.177.148.229): icmp_seq=5 ttl=54 time=174 ms

--- www.gentoo.org ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4005ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 172.912/174.269/175.927/1.108 ms

```

Same machine the first is chrooted in my Gentoo environment and the second is from a shell in Ubuntu. I am stuck!

----------

## xbmodder

Do this in gentoo:

```

echo "nameserver 4.2.2.2" > /etc/resolv.conf

echo "nameserver 4.2.2.5" > /etc/resolv.conf

echo "nameserver 206.13.28.12" > /etc/resolv.conf

echo "nameserver 206.13.29.12" > /etc/resolv.conf

```

Also give us the output of "route -n"

----------

## leonglass

 *xbmodder wrote:*   

> Do this in gentoo:
> 
> ```
> 
> echo "nameserver 4.2.2.2" > /etc/resolv.conf
> ...

 That seems to have fixed it but I used my routers ip instead of those you gave. I am currently running emerge --sync from my chroot and it is working nicely. Any ideas how this got changed as it was all working before? Should I also add the adresses you gave to this file. I opened the file to see what was there before I run a command but stupidly opened Ubuntus instead but when I checked the correct one there was only the ip I had entered through the command in there. Does this mean that the file was empty before that?

Thank you so much all of you for helping.

----------

## leonglass

Out of Africa now and everything seems to be working fine. Web browsing was good with just my routers ip as a name server but for e-mail and emerge I had to use one of yours. Currently emerging nicely. Thanks again.

----------

## xbmodder

The nameservers you were using might have been ISP centric. Or they could just be broken?

----------

